
The pre-history of Hewlett Packard: David Packard in Schenectady - meanie
http://www.imatest.com/david_packard_images/
======
bookofjoe
"In August 1937 David did something unimaginable. He took an unpaid leave from
his relatively secure job at GE, packed his belongings in his car, and headed
west..." "Bezos founded Amazon in late 1994 on a cross-country road trip from
New York..."

------
Junk_Collector
It's mentioned in the article but, "The HP Way" is actually a decent read.

HP, later Agilent, now Keysight used to have an excellent museum at their
headquarters which is currently in Santa Rosa CA that included at lot of the
original equipment. Unfortunately most of it was lost to the recent fires.

